# Sidewall Sprinkler obstructions



## john vardouniotis (Nov 2, 2017)

This is regards to a hotel room with sidewall sprinkler head in a soffit.  Does the smoke alarm and speaker constitute as an obstruction? designer prefers sidewall sprinkler, smoke detector and speaker lined up together, centered in the soffit. Does *Table & Figure 8.9.5.1.4* come into play here ?


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome

I know you are new and because you are not a sawhorse to not have all posting privileges.

But if can some how diagram it with measurements and form a lnk, and post it. Would help

Not near the book today, will look tommorow


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure if this helps you any 


https://sprinklerage.com/sidewall-sprinklers-ceiling-obstructions/


----------



## john vardouniotis (Nov 2, 2017)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> I know you are new and because you are not a sawhorse to not have all posting privileges.
> 
> ...


----------



## john vardouniotis (Nov 2, 2017)

https://tutorperini.egnyte.com/dl/BN1bxzLJf9

here is a link to a  picture of my situation


----------



## john vardouniotis (Nov 2, 2017)

The red dot in the picture  is thesprinkler head location


----------



## tmurray (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't think I would consider them an obstruction. Really depends on how far they stick out from the wall. If it's only a coupe inches, then no. But if it gets more than that, yes they might be obstructions.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2017)

Will have to look at the section you referenced.

I would say the speaker shown would not be an obstruction.


Just rough look I do not think the smoke alarm shown would be an obstruction.

What is the average distance from the sprinkler to the wall on the left side of the sprinkler, as you look at the picture??


I thought by your description, they wanted it in front of the sprinkler


----------



## RLGA (Nov 2, 2017)

What you're trying to determine is not obstructions in front of the sprinkler, but obstructions along the the same wall. For this, refer to NFPA 13 Table 8.7.5.1.4 and Figure 8.7.5.1.4. Based on this Table, obstructions can be as close as 4 inches, provided the center of the sprinkler is no more than 1 inch above the bottom of the obstruction.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 3, 2017)

It would be helpful to know which edition of which NFPA standard is being interpreted. Also, this could be a NFPA 13R system.


----------

